
Rape case at a near mistrial due to jury's unauthorized research - ycnews
https://www.toledoblade.com/local/courts/2020/02/13/rape-case-at-a-near-mistrial-due-to-jurys-unauthorized-research/stories/20200213101
======
ycnews
“We were having a discussion about ‘access’ yesterday and some people couldn’t
agree what the word’s definition truly was. So, we looked it up on a
smartphone, Webster’s."...

